# Gheistos Cataclysm?



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I know of this happening after reading the newest edition of the 40k rulebook and have developed an interest for it. Are there any 40k books that center around this event specifically?

And just a little side note, can you believe that I cannot find a single article anywhere specifically about the Cataclysm? Even on Lexicanum! It is RIGHT in the 40k rulebook, and NO ONE has thought to make an article about it? :shok:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

After a quick check, the only articles on Lexicanum that specifically reference the Gheistos Cataclysm are the Vorpal Swords, Skarbrand, Ku'Gath, and N'Kari pages. All of them include info on the Cataclysm not found in the rulebook, but is apparently from the Battle Missions supplement according to the source. Presumably, therefore, there's more Gheistos Cataclysm fluff to be found in that book. As I don't own it, I can't check, but now I want to get my hands on a copy more than ever.

I don't think there's any BL novel or anything out there on the event (though if there is I'll have to get that as well), but I think it's a great idea and would love to see something eventually come along. The Gheistos Cataclysm was some of the most enjoyable material I've read (concerning Chaos, at the least), particularly for its descriptions of relations between the Chaos Gods and how they interact with one another in times of war, especially the very last sentence about Tzeentch being pleased that the other three were in turmoil. I remember pulling a huge smile when I read that, like he'd orchestrated the whole thing. :chuffed:


----------

